# War Of Brown Algae



## plurmaster (Apr 1, 2008)

I read lots of different artical about brown algae which are diatoms. New tank syndrom usually get it. Some people say less light will help but others say not enough. Im really lost and confused how to get rid of brown algae. So far i find that oto's really good at clearing up the tank but is there another way without using algae eaters or manually remove them? I seen filter mdeia that can remove silica and phosphrate but will it help?I also wonder will brown algae establish in your filter?I really want to try not using otos because i have puffers in my tank and they are agressive. Already killed several oto's that i bought.the 4 tanks i have all are almost 1 year. Thye are 2x 10 gal and 2x 20 gal(long) I do regualr 50% water change. heavily planted tank. Dosing excel everyday and add ferts once a week which is after my wc.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I was going to tell you otos are a fantastic solution but your puffers are killing that idea. I would send the puffers back to the LFS and your options for other fish open right up.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

time will kill this algae, you can just wait it out.


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Diatoms are in fact a new tank problem. I've found that the establishment of a solid biofilter will keep them away. This only takes time. Keep manually removing it and be sure you have a filter that can supply adequate biofiltration and allow it do do it's job. Don't over-clean. Stability is key.


----------



## ching4ever (Apr 9, 2005)

I have the exact problem, tank was up for more than 3 months but brown algae just don't go away. I'm using Eheim 2213, from bottom to top, cheap bio-ring, eheim blue pad x 2, eheim white pad x 1. I'm just wondering, should I remove some of the bio-ring and add eheim substrate instead for a better bio-filtration? Any idea?


----------

